# Vacation Internationale Point Chart?



## daileyad (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there a resource where I can view the points required for different resorts?  It appears on their website that you have to already be a member to view this information?


----------



## flexible (Aug 4, 2012)

daileyad said:


> Is there a resource where I can view the points required for different resorts?  It appears on their website that you have to already be a member to view this information?



There are/were printed resources but most members like myself just view the point charts online.

Which VI resort do you need a point chart for?


----------



## daileyad (Aug 4, 2012)

Considering buying into VI system but want to get a better idea of how many points we would want so I was really hoping to access all the point charts for different resorts


----------



## oceanvps (Aug 21, 2012)

Unfortunately I think you can only do that online. 

I have a 91 point a year account and I think I figured out in red (prime) season it would normally get me about 6 nights in a 1 bedroom. In lower seasons I get more bang for my buck.

Their instant exchange program I booked a week in cabo in december for 91 points plus exchange fee..........   




Heres some other info for you
2012/2013 Prevailing Rates
(effective July 1, 2012 - see here for 2011/12)

Combined Annual Assessment Rate	$7.28/point
(Annual Maintenance updated July of each year)
VI Point Rental	$9.00/point
Reservation Booking Fee	$20.00
Wait List Decline Fee	$20.00
Advanced Reservation Wait List
(includes your Reservation Booking Fee)	No fee for request - $200.00 if confirmed
($100.00 decline fee)
VI Instant Exchange Fees	$135.00
Direct Exchange Option (DEO)	$135.00
Transfer of Ownership (contract*)	$100-$300
Name Change	$45.00
Points Protection Option (PPO)	$45.00
Bonus Time	$50/St $60/1Br $70/2Br $80/3Br $265/Penthouse
Hot Weeks	$265/St $365/1Br $465/2Br $565/3Br
Exclusive Nightly Exchange Fee	$19.50/Night


----------

